# Maritimes Canada fall pricing



## kobalt (Jun 29, 2010)

Just wondering what everyone is hearing about pellet prices in the Maritimes this fall? I heard that prices could be going down about $.50 per bag on the Eastern Embers. Does anyone know on any new brands coming on line?

Kobalt


----------



## kerr34 (Jul 8, 2010)

Saw them for $6.50 a bag at Home Hardware yesterday. Looks like they continue rise in price here!?!?!?


----------



## kobalt (Jul 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if anyone sells Okanagan pellets in Eastern Canada.


----------



## kobalt (Jul 11, 2010)

I would love to get a few pallets of them.


----------



## fedtime (Jul 20, 2010)

My local supplier in Nova Scotia says he expects the same pattern as last year: he will price at $6.50 per bag, and then see if the market will sustain that price.  He tells me that last year, the price dropped quickly to $5.99 where it stayed for most of the winter.

Now that Piercy's (sold Eastern Embers in 2009-2010) has been bought out by Rona (sold LGs in 2009-2010), I don't expect we will see LGs here any time soon, I'm sorry to say.


----------



## kerr34 (Jul 21, 2010)

Spoke to my supplier today. He said there is a new company ready to supply pellets this fall. He also said he expects Shaw to drop      
In price by 50 cents to a dollar.


----------



## kobalt (Jul 21, 2010)

Hi Kerr34,
This is the info that I am getting as well. I would be reluctant to try a brand new product by buying 3-ton of them. Have tried other brands but the shaws are still the best.


----------



## pete324rocket (Jul 31, 2010)

New plant opened in St. Quentin(New Brunswick) with two pelletizers and possibly a third. Reports say that they have been trying to sway the government to promote more pellet burning with face to face meetings and want to use them locally rather than send them all overseas. A no-brainer to me,rather than trying to spent billions on new power plants.


----------



## Amaralluis (Jul 31, 2010)

I got two pallets of shaw pellets from Home Hardware in Sussex @ $5.45 with free shipping.


----------



## kobalt (Jul 31, 2010)

Good price, I paid 5.49 last fall, but had to pick them up.


----------



## kobalt (Aug 8, 2010)

Time is getting close. Last year I bought my pellets in September and started burning in October. Anyone with any information on pricing and product available in the Maritimes I would love for you to share your information.


----------



## pete324rocket (Aug 10, 2010)

Saw the first ad...place selling over a ton for 6 bucks a bag shipped and piled on your doorstep. They are Tru-burn in the smaller bags.Moncton.


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Aug 11, 2010)

someone mentioned a new brand few post back.  i am located near dartmouth crossing shopping area. canadian tire have a new one out i seen yesterday from new brunswick company name groupe savoie in saint-quentin new brunswick. $5.99/bag they still have maine woods $5.99 as well. homedepot in dartmouth crossing has their usual eastern embers $5.99/bag.i am waiting to see what happens with pierceys building supplies as they were taken over by rona. see if they still will be selling eastern embers or LG does any nova scotia forrum users know? havent seen any pellts at walmart yet. brand they had from out west wasnt too bad.


----------



## kobalt (Aug 11, 2010)

Anyone try either of those brands?


----------



## pete324rocket (Aug 11, 2010)

seems I recall the group savoie was using a different technology(or something different) for making pellets...supposedly better. Might be worth it to try a bag. The tru-burn deal I mentioned earlier was tax included and was in todays paper as well.


----------



## Roady (Aug 13, 2010)

Pete's Hearth & Stove Centre on PEI has Eastern Embers same price as last year 5.75 tax in.


----------



## peirhead (Aug 13, 2010)

Home Hardware Stratford has Eastern Embers at 6.49/bag....stay clear!!


----------



## ShaneR34 (Aug 21, 2010)

I just picked up my 4 tonnes today from Maritime Fireplaces in Moncton.  5.49 per bag (only this weekend then back up to 5.99), but had to pick them up as their delivery charge is crazy: I got dinged for $120.00 last year.

I didn't shop around, So I just assumed I wouldn't get a better deal based on what was going on a couple of months ago.

Next step: get someone into inspect and clean my EF3.  I did it myself last year, but would like a pro to do it this time around just for a little piece of mind.


----------



## pete324rocket (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes I saw that deal as well in the paper and I don't recall them using that much advertisment space before. I have a feeeling that pellets will be competitive this season and some good deals will be had earlier this year rather than sitting and taking store floor space for so long.


----------



## Johnny Reb (Aug 29, 2010)

Home Hardware in Hampton NB has Eastern Embers for $5.49 a bag


----------



## Liar1_97 (Aug 29, 2010)

I got a pallet of Lignetics that were last years stock at Canadian Tire on the East Side of Saint John about a month ago for $5.49 a bag. I wasn't really looking to buy any that early but with that price and even though they were older stock Lignetics they still beat all other brands....it was the only pallet they had left so I'm not sure if they have any in yet or what brand they are now carrying?


----------



## imacman (Aug 30, 2010)

Liar1_97 said:
			
		

> I got a pallet of Lignetics that were last years stock at Canadian Tire .....



If they are the green lettering bags, do they say "hardwood" or "hardwood blend" on the front?


----------



## Havlat24 (Aug 30, 2010)

I live in Western Canada, and Canadian Tire and Home Hardware do sell pellets...but being that Vanderwell Contractors (Spruce Pointe Producer) is right in town....and only 4.20/bag... Can't bring myself to pay almost $2.00 more /bag for an inferior pellet.    This winter though I'll grab a bag or 2 of whatever they are selling and try them out.


----------



## peirhead (Sep 3, 2010)

Kent has Comfy Cozy on for 5.49/bag and $40 to deliver as much as you want (offload pallets to your driveway).  
Home Depot is 5.99 for Eastern Embers with $40 delivery but the driver is now carrying a pallet jack to put the pallets anywhere you want in your garage...
I asked HD if they would meet Kent's price and they said "yes"  ...so I've ordered 3 pallets (70 bags per pallet) and they will go right into the garage...no lifting......sweet


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 3, 2010)

peirhead said:
			
		

> Kent has Comfy Cozy on for 5.49/bag and $40 to deliver as much as you want (offload pallets to your driveway).
> Home Depot is 5.99 for Eastern Embers with $40 delivery but the driver is now carrying a pallet jack to put the pallets anywhere you want in your garage...
> I asked HD if they would meet Kent's price and they said "yes"  ...so I've ordered 3 pallets (70 bags per pallet) and they will go right into the garage...no lifting......sweet



Inside delivery at the same price is great! Now hunker down before Earl gets there.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 11, 2010)

Kents just dropped the price of the Comfy Cozy brand down to $4.99 a bag, I threw 30 bags on the back of my truck as I was passing through St. Stephen coming back from the States....they may not be the best brand but my stove seems to burn them okay and what the heck they are all going up in smoke anyway....


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 12, 2010)

Has anyone seen these pellets being sold in any of your local stores? These bags are packaged in 33 lbs bags and they claim that you get the same burn as the 40 lbs bags because of new technology that they are using to produce these pellets???...


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 12, 2010)

Liar1_97 said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen this pellets being sold in any of your local stores? These bags are packaged in 33 lbs bags and they claim that you get the same burn as the 40 lbs bags because of new technology that they are using to produce these pellets???...



Very interesting! Love to read about the new technology there using. Can you post a link to there site?


----------



## defield (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also be very interested to read about their "new technology".

Sounds like you could get TrulyBurned if you take that statement at face value.

Where is BTU when we need him??  Must be sleeping late . . . .Oh, wait . . . .He is on Arizona time . . . . 

Ranger


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 12, 2010)

http://www.macnichollandscapingsupplies.com/wood-pellets-trueburn.php

This is the only decent hit I got!


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 12, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> the old ranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The busy seasons a coming and you are worried about your tan??? Hmmmm!  

I found this but I don't think its related to the Trueburns!

http://woodpelletsnews.com/index.ph...nergy-resources&catid=1:latest-news&Itemid=50



> NEW YORK, NY--(Marketwire - April 19, 2010) - Green Energy Resources (PINKSHEETS: GRGR) is developing a *10,000 BTU wood pellet *using a high energy woodchip. Working with a Dutch partner testing is underway in Europe converting the woodchips into pellets. The pellet is designed for co-firing with coal for the power generating industry. 51% of American electric power is generated from coal. American power companies are currently conducting various co-firing tests nationwide.* Most wood pellets contain only 7500-8500 BTUs of heat energy. The new pellet represents a significant breakthrough in technology and the first super energy pellet for commercial application.* Successful testing would lead to commercial distribution in 2011. Green Energy Resources has received at least one commitment to test the new pellets as soon as they are available. Scientific lab test results are expected in May.


----------



## defield (Sep 12, 2010)

"Torification" sounds like something one would do to earn 5 to 10 ( years) in a maximum security correctional facility.

Ranger


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 12, 2010)

the old ranger said:
			
		

> "Torification" sounds like something one would do to earn 5 to 10 ( years) in a maximum security correctional facility.
> 
> Ranger



The guy that did the grass pellets for imacman, schoondog and myself. Does it with his left over grass pellets and I think he calls it green coal? I have a hard enough time with pellets to even try to get into that! But they use the pellets in gardens once torified.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 13, 2010)

If this link is correct then they are not into as new a technology as they claim, with btu's of just higher then 8,000 then they would be comparible to the rest of the market. Looks like they are just an up and coming company starting out.

http://www.tradekey.com/profile_view/uid/1726124/Canadian-Lumber-Company-Ltd.htm


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2010)

Liar1_97 said:
			
		

> If this link is correct then they are not into as new a technology as they claim, with btu's of just higher then 8,000 then they would be comparible to the rest of the market. Looks like they are just an up and coming company starting out.
> 
> http://www.tradekey.com/profile_view/uid/1726124/Canadian-Lumber-Company-Ltd.htm



Looking at the link it states ash level less than 5%, I sure hope they meant less then .5%

If you do burn some please let us know how they go. I have gotten some nice pellets from up north!


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 13, 2010)

Liar1_97 said:
			
		

> Has anyone seen these pellets being sold in any of your local stores? These bags are packaged in 33 lbs bags and they claim that you get the same burn as the 40 lbs bags because of new technology that they are using to produce these pellets???...



There is "no claim" made by this company in print or by word of mouth from them that smaller 15 kilogram bags (33 pounds) equals the same output as a 40 pound bag. Yes the bags are smaller,but easier to handle....thats all. I just bought some today,have used them before last year,they give good heat and are as good as any premium pellet out there. At $4.50 a bag presently,they rank in price when you figure it out,being in the ballpark of the others,give or take a little. The email address of the company is on the bag...if anyone wants to verify what I say,I will provide it.


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 13, 2010)

BTU said:
			
		

> the old ranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, wonder if regular folks can post pics like this in this forum???


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 13, 2010)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> Liar1_97 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pete324rocket, Thanks for clearing that up, You would figure if the had a super pellet or something special, They would have the info right on the bags!


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 13, 2010)

They have posted on Kijiji in the Fredericton area and I quote

 " TRUEBURN PREMIUM WOOD PELLETS" 


"Trueburn Premium Wood Pellets 15kg/33lb bags.  70% Hardwood 30% Softwood  The new 33lb bags burn almost as long as the 40lb bags. 

For pricing Call Canadian Lumber Company Ltd at 453-9126"


So it may not be a direct claim but they sure were pointing in that direction


----------



## jtakeman (Sep 14, 2010)

Liar1_97 said:
			
		

> They have posted on Kijiji in the Fredericton area and I quote
> 
> " TRUEBURN PREMIUM WOOD PELLETS"
> 
> ...



Sounds like "Canadian Lumber Company Ltd" was the one making that claim, Not the Pellet manu.

How many bags do you get in a ton?


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Sep 15, 2010)

still sounds like  snake oil  claim to sell their pellets. if same price as 40lb bag and heat output not proven i would pass. they would have to burn hotter than lignetics for me to buy them.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 15, 2010)

The persons/people making the claim are NOT the manufacturers. The pellet mill is in Hillsborough Albert County....a long ways from Fredericton. Kijiji is a place where you may get what you pay for...and you might not.That should be a given.


----------



## imacman (Sep 15, 2010)

j-takeman said:
			
		

> ......How many bags do you get in a ton?


One would hope 61, otherwise it's false advertising.

As for the statement "The new 33lb bags burn *almost* as long as the 40lb bags".....yes, that would be absolutely true.   :roll:


----------



## Delta-T (Sep 15, 2010)

imacman said:
			
		

> j-takeman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



unless of course they mean "metric ton", the plot thickens.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 19, 2010)

Wal-mart in Moncton selling pellets from Winnipeg I think it was for 5.97 or something like that a bag. They sold pellets last year as well and I told them several times to bring them in but I was hoping they would bring some competition in the prices...but not at 6 bucks a bag.


----------



## fedtime (Sep 19, 2010)

I used an on-line BTU comparison tool a few years ago and determined that at $5.50 per bag, oil was the more economical choice over pellets.

I hate to say that for all of the environmental reasons we all know, but you have to draw the line at some point.  I've got three pallets out in the shed (spring deal at $4.50 per bag), but once those are gone I'm back on oil unless the Canadian prices come down.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 26, 2010)

home depot in Moncton..eastern embers $ 5.45 a bag 40 pounds


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Sep 28, 2010)

maybe prices are gonna drop or stores just  matching?is there piercys stores in new brunswick.? pierceys $5.47 here. rona was $4.99 if pierceys is staying at $5.47 home depot will beat it. customer service told me at home depot.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 28, 2010)

I just saw a 2 tractor loads of trueburns go by the house and one load was in those giant sacks.I gotta find out what the deal is on them.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Sep 28, 2010)

Kent's in St. Stephen is now sold out of the old stock Comfy Cozy and the new shipment won't be in till the first of October with the price back up to $5.49 a bag.....


----------



## kobalt (Sep 29, 2010)

A friend of mine tried the Comfy Cozy and was not very pleased with them.


----------



## peirhead (Sep 29, 2010)

I used about 10 bags of Comfy Cozy last year and they burned fine in my Quad..... pretty much the same as the Eastern Embers...those are the only two brands I've ever had a chance to try!!...not a lot of choice here exept when Home Hardware and Canadian Tire bring in their "annual" order...you never know what they will carry.


----------



## kobalt (Sep 29, 2010)

I tried a few bags of them a few years ago in my Quad and found them very dirty with alot of ash. I usually try to get Eastern Embers and find them alot cleaner with very good heat. Hard to get a deal o them though.


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Sep 30, 2010)

hey peirhead did comfy change their pellets? reason i ask you mentioned same heat as eastern embers. unless they change i cant say i agree with same heat . i know every stove different but  in my enviro 3 stove i trried  comfy cosy heat once and heat out put was terrible. the wife asked if stove was on i said yeah. wife says then those  pellets are junk. for her to notice is a good indication.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Oct 5, 2010)

I see Ritchie's in Saint John is now carrying the TrueBurn brand....but at $4.99 for a 33 lb bag which works out to $6.00 for 40lbs of pellets just doesn't make for a very good deal......


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 5, 2010)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> home depot in Moncton..eastern embers $ 5.45 a bag 40 pounds



For some strange reason,these pellets aren't giving much heat similar to one of the poorer brands. Last years pellets? Usually these will pin the heat gauge above the rest. Always test a batch before buying.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 8, 2010)

Correction on that last post about Eastern Embers. My stove won't give good heat unless the burn pot is full and draft is at zero,so with stove on the 3 setting, I am getting over 600 degrees which is pretty good.


----------



## fedtime (Oct 18, 2010)

Piercey's has Eastern Embers for $5.47 per 40 pound bag right now.

Also, I've tried the Blazing Comfort brand that is sold by Bin Doctor in Dartmouth for around $5.50 for 40 pounds (but sold in 20 lb bags).  Those are made in Newfoundland.  I'm no expert (by far), but I can say that I find them to be the best pellets I've burned so far - even better than LGs.  They seem to be a little tougher to light, but burn hot with low ash.  The pellets seem quite dense and hard.

Anyone else try them?


----------



## kobalt (Oct 18, 2010)

Four of us got together and purchased 8 pallet loads of Eastern Embers for $5.25 plus taxes per 40lb bag. Next year we are going to try and get a few more buyers together and do a group purchase. We were responsible for picking up our own pellets and taking them home which we did Saturday.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Oct 24, 2010)

Update on the left over lignetics that I purchased a while back at Crappy Tire....they are a very hard pellet which gives alot of heat however I have a double auger stove and some of the lengths of the pellets are causing the stove to clog up resulting in no pellets being fed to the burn pot. This usually isn't a problem if the pellets are softer as they will break as they pass through the augers. I have burned a few bags of both the Comfy Cozy and Eastern Embers and I find that they are very close in their performance, however my son thinks the Embers are burning better then the comfy in his stove??.... Guess this just goes to show you that all though my stove and his are of the same brand and settings every stove burns different and only from trial and error can we each determine what works best for us. What makes it more interesting is even from one year to the next each companies quality of pellets can change depending on what the wood chips were like as they get them at the plant....oh well just makes for the burning of them all the more interesting or perhaps all the more frustrating?....lol....


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 24, 2010)

I still say guys, look around for the new Crabbe Pellets,you won,t be dissapointed.I just bought a Ton of Eastern Embers Pellets(pkg for Green heat)destined for Ireland,but they refused shipment, i bought for $4/Bag,after barely getting 1 bag to run thru my Enviro,it would quit running every 3 hours,and we would have to restart it.Even my industrial wood stove Glass cleaner could not clean the Tar off the window.I ended up Using a Razor scraper reluctantly to get it off.So I'm going to sell these off for $4/bag to someone who claims they can burn anything,lol.I'll stick with the New Crabbes for this season.BTW they are $4.99/Bag Bundled in 70/Pallet,can be purchased at H.J.Crabbe and son in Bristol NB, or Wiebes Home Building Center in Centerville NB for same price.Happy Heating to All


----------



## donbryce (Oct 25, 2010)

I bought 6 bags of Canadian Tire's newest brand, CANAWICK, made in Saint Quentin N.B., about 3 weeks back.  2 days ago I finally did the annual cleaning of my Englander 25-PDVC, then burned off the 1/3 hopper load of Eastern Embers from last year. Using my handy dandy hand held temperature reader, I recorded temps (farenheight) 230 - 240, varying across the output grill in the front. Then, I loaded up 1/3 hopper of the Canawick brand, and got temps 254 - 290. So, I laid in 14 more bags of these for the colder part of the winter.
Pricing was $5.25 in Sept. per 40lb bag, now $5.99, for the Canawicks. The Eastern Embers I bought in April were $5.44/40lb bag. I should've tested the Saint Quentin pellets in Sept and bought more at the introductory price. Still have 10 bags of the older Lignetics, saving for the really cold weather later.
And I can't say this enough - DON'T WASTE YOUR MONEY ON COMFY COSY PELLETS! They cost as much as the other locally available brands and DO NOT burn as hot as ANYTHING I've tried.


----------



## kobalt (Oct 25, 2010)

Sure nice that us maritimer's are finally starting to get other choices in pellets. Although I have a winters supply of eastern embers at $5.25 per 40lb bag I would still try some other brands if and when available for testing purposes.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 25, 2010)

I am beating all heat records now with the tru-burns. I hope someone else shows up to confirm this.Running on the lowest setting,I am getting 400 degrees which is a leap over the others.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 25, 2010)

Hmm, if your getting 400 degree's with a laser thermo pointed in the heat vents, i'm extremely surprised.I can get my Glass that hot easy enough, but i think 380F is hottest i ever seen the air ducts with any of the 10 or so brands i've tried.I did run a bag of the tru-burns thru, and couldn,t get the Tar off my glass after 1 bag.First time ever i had to use a razor scraper and industrial soot cleaner,geesh,whats in them things.


----------



## pete324rocket (Oct 26, 2010)

Wood ashes and water on a rag cleans better than anything....natural grit. I use your grandpa's laser.


----------



## kobalt (Nov 1, 2010)

I would like other opinions but this year I find that the Eastern Embers are cleaner and seem to burn hotter this year. I find that my CB1200 quadfire starts quicker and there seems to be less sawdust with this years product. Having not had much success with the comfy cozy which Irving makes I have a few questions.  Why could they not make them better? Softwood is softwood, do they not compress them as much as the embers? They do have some great promotions on them.


----------



## imacman (Nov 1, 2010)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> Wood ashes and water on a rag cleans better than anything....natural grit......



Agreed....that works as well as any spray cleaner.  A damp Magic Eraser works very well also.


----------



## peirhead (Nov 1, 2010)

kobalt said:
			
		

> I would like other opinions but this year I find that the Eastern Embers are cleaner and seem to burn hotter. I find that my CB1200 quadfire starts quicker and there seems to be less sawdust. Having not had much success with the comfy cozy which Irving makes I have a few questions.  Why could they not make them better? Softwood is softwood, do they not compress them as much as the embers? They do have some great promotions on them.



Funny but I was actually thinking that they (Eastern Embers)  seemed to have less heat than last year...hard to tell on this shoulder season though!


----------



## tomasulo (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm here in PEI too, have always burnt Eastern Embers, but I am using last year's stock which I had stored on pallets in my basement.  Have trouble now with the burn, as the fire sometimes goes out, etc.  Do you guys know if pellets sit around, will it degrade their quality?  I overbought last year and the winter before, so am burning through the old stock and bought nothing new for this season.  Would dampness in the basement during summer have affect on them?


----------



## kobalt (Nov 9, 2010)

I have 35 bags left from last year but have them covered up with new ones and will not get to use them until later. Hope they will be OK. Mine are stored in the garage.


----------



## pete324rocket (Nov 9, 2010)

For certain, pellets like moisture but as the humidity level drops as the house gets dried out,the pellets should follow along provided they are in proximity of the heat source. I have noticed that heat output was diminished somewhat until I got the house good and hot a couple of times.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Nov 11, 2010)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> I am beating all heat records now with the tru-burns. I hope someone else shows up to confirm this.Running on the lowest setting,I am getting 400 degrees which is a leap over the others.



WOW...... that is putting out some heat..... I'll have to stop in at Ritchies in Saint John and pick up a few bags to see what results I can get out of my stove.....I will update later with my results.... Been an easy fall on my pellet consumption thus far with all this rain and mild weather as I'm sure everyone else has experienced however now with some clearing skies today I have a heavy frost and the stove is purring right along..... hope everyone survived the heavy rain especially our stash of pellets ....lol....


----------



## Liar1_97 (Nov 22, 2010)

Update on the Tru-Burns.... I did pick up a few bags and Pete you are right on the money with these pellets.... they burn extremely hot and have no long sticks in them along with no sawdust to speak of.... I am not in need of any more pellets for the remainder of this season but still may pick up a ton to have for the very cold nights and perhaps mix them in with the Cozy's.....


----------



## fedtime (Dec 24, 2010)

Hello fellow Maritimers.  Anyone know of any deals these days on pellets?  Prices in and around Halifax remain steady at $5.50 per bag - too high for me.  

Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## brrgrr (Dec 25, 2010)

I've burned almost a pallet of the Crabbe pellets as well, and they seem fine. Used Energex last year, and these seem equal in quality. At $350 a pallet ,for 70 bags, they undercut the local Rona, who has Savoie at $5.29(hardwood), And Eastern Embers at $5.69-5.99. And Donnie, the son of the owner of Crabbe's , tells me the pellets they are making currently are better than the ones I purchased, which were an earlier production run.


----------



## Elatu (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm near Brantford Ontario and burn softwood Granulco's from Rona for $4.99 a bag. I buy them by the skid....mostly for the stove, and some for bedding in my horse stalls.


----------



## fedtime (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks folks.  I'm down to 4 bags of Eastern Embers (left over from a sale last spring).  Can Tire has Lignetics and Maine's Choice at $6.00 per bag, everywhere else has Eastern Embers at $5.50 and no discounts for volume purchases.  Looks an awful lot like price fixing, if you ask me.

I guess the deals don't travel beyond New Brunswick!  What we need is for Costco to get in the game. - then we would see some competition.


----------



## Amaralluis (Dec 26, 2010)

Are you saying that you have not bought a season supply of pellets??

That is a big error if you pardon my candor. Especially for such a volatile heat source I would not risk not having enough pellets for the winter before it started.
Hopefully for you the supply and the price will remain steady but oil seems to be creeping up quickly so I dont know whats going to happen.


----------



## fedtime (Dec 27, 2010)

I usually have stocked up on 300 bags or so in the spring/summer, but prices have been steady at $5.50 or $6.00 per bag (plus 15% tax) - not much of an incentive.  With delivery?  $6.50 per bag plus tax.  

I managed to get a "deal" on some pellets last spring, but only about 75 bags at $5.00 per bag before stock ran out.  Prices have been steady in Nova Scotia for about 3 years.  Cozys are on sale from time to time at $5.00 per bag, but they are not the greatest quality and nobody will price match it because they know the quality is poor.

Right now, Eastern Embers are $5.50 per bag, regardless of quantity purchased - down from $6.00 in September.

Not much competition, here in Atlantic Canada, I guess.


----------



## Amaralluis (Dec 27, 2010)

fedtime said:
			
		

> Not much competition, here in Atlantic Canada, I guess.


Ditto. And it doesnt surprise me either...


----------



## pete324rocket (Dec 27, 2010)

Tru-burns at $4.50 a bag and 5 free after 70. very hot pellets 70/30 hardwood softwood. 33 kg bags. Made in Hillsborough distributed thru Home Hardware, Co-op and a few others .


----------



## Amaralluis (Dec 27, 2010)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> Tru-burns at $4.50 a bag and 5 free after 70. very hot pellets 70/30 hardwood softwood. 33 kg bags. Made in Hillsborough distributed thru Home Hardware, Co-op and a few others .


Do you mean 33Lbs bags?
I drove by their factory this past summer and I saw the stock outside all wrapped up. I couldnt see what the brand was.
Thanks for the info.


----------



## pete324rocket (Dec 30, 2010)

I was very surprised to see today, my local Atlantic Superstore has pellets! Right as I was going in the front entrance,a huge pile of 20 pound bags(sorry I forget the name) made in Nova Scotia,said they were premium and priced at 2.99. No real deal there but the bags are cute.


----------



## rbchimp (Jan 8, 2011)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> I was very surprised to see today, my local Atlantic Superstore has pellets! Right as I was going in the front entrance,a huge pile of 20 pound bags(sorry I forget the name) made in Nova Scotia,said they were premium and priced at 2.99. No real deal there but the bags are cute.



Same at Sobeys here.

Crappy Comfy Cozys are $4.99 at kent this week.
Home Depot (Dartmouth Crossing) has Eastern Embers for $5.3x/bag, marked down from $5.99, but it's been this price for a few weeks.

rb


----------



## kobalt (Jan 8, 2011)

Too bad that Irving would not make Comfy Cozy Pellets a little better. They are the only store that put on some good specials. They could sell a pile of them if they could make them as good as the Eastern Embers


----------



## brrgrr (Jan 9, 2011)

Are  Comfy  Cozy pellets the brand Irving is producing at the St Leonard plant?
I tried them 2 years ago and wasn't happy. Are the new ones any better?

Got 2 pallets of the Crabbe pellets today. They have reduced he moisture content , according to the owner, so hopefully they burn even better. At $5 a bag, not a bad deal.


----------



## pete324rocket (Jan 9, 2011)

Irving doesn't make comfy cozy and is puzzling why they would associate with such a substandard pellet.Another chip out of their monument.Do they have a plant that is running yet?


----------



## pete324rocket (Jan 9, 2011)

Well I did a little digging on the web and found out that Irving has licensed the name "Home Fires Premium Wood Pellets" for their new biomass/pellet plant in Saint Leonard,that according to the enviromental accessment study plan,was supposed to open in the fall of 2010. It is supposed to output 52,500 metric tonnes of pellets per year,and with the associated biomass plant will save the comsumption of 51,580 barrels of number 6 fuel oil burned at the sawmill each year. These pellets should be showing up somewheres soon.....


----------



## Tim_M (Jan 12, 2011)

Are the Tru-Burn pellets available in the Halifax area? Has anyone tried the pellets that were available at Walmart Bayers Lake up until just before Christmas? I think they were Winnipeg Forest Products.


----------



## brrgrr (Jan 12, 2011)

Spoke with a friend a few days ago, and apparently the St Leonard plant is not built yet for pellets. The building they constructed is a biomass one to help fuel the sawmill.
Pellets are in the future, possibly.


----------



## countk (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like these pellets have made it to the states. Here in MA, Northeastern Fence in Saugus is selling them and I would have picked up a bag or two, but had never heard of them before I did a search here. They also wanted $6.95 a bag for a 33lb. bag.

The strange thing is that they were originally priced at $295 a ton, along with Okanagan and Dragon Mountain. When I asked the dealer about them he said they were on sale for $195 a ton. Quite a reduction!! At any rate he said they didn't give out great heat like the Okies, which I can understand, but the way he said it sounded like they were an average pellet at best. 

Pete324Rocket and Liar1_97, how comparable are they to some other premiums. Anyone else besides these guys tried them. At $195 a ton, it's worth it to get robbed at $6.95 a bag to see how good they might be. I guess I will probably pick up a few bags, but am still leery as to why they reduced them $100.


----------



## fedtime (Feb 2, 2011)

I just picked up a ton of Enligna pellets @ $5.00 per 40 lb bag.  These pellets are made in Nova Scotia, but the vast majority are shipped overseas.  Nice to see them being sold locally.  If they work well, I'll stock up at that price.

Prices on Eastern Embers seem to be steady at $5.50 per bag no matter where you shop.  I picked up some Burning Embers last spring in a sale.  Great pellets, but they won't budge from $5.50 per bag this year.


----------



## pete324rocket (Feb 2, 2011)

We ship our pellets overseas and import oil and build new power plants. Does anyone get that yet? Sheesh.....


----------



## kobalt (Mar 9, 2011)

Bought 4 bags of Trueburns today to try. After I clean my stove and burn off the Eastern Embers I will let you all know how they burn. I like the 33lb bag size, I paid $4.50per bag which is slightly more per pound then I paid for my eastern embers at $5.25 per 40lb bag.


----------



## fedtime (Jun 29, 2011)

Anyone have any news on pricing here in Atlantic Canada?

I'm told $6.00 per bag will be the starting point in September.  I've got a line on some Enlignas at $5.00, but that may increase to $5.50.

I've heard there is a group of fellows who buy as a group and get some decent prices - call it a pellet co-op.  I'm interested if anyone can put me in contact.  

Alternatively, I'm interested in forming a co-op here in Nova Scotia if need be.  Anyone interested?  We are getting well and truly shafted on pellet prices here in Nova Scotia, so let's do something about it - and now is the time.


----------



## pete324rocket (Jun 29, 2011)

I've asked and been told no expected price increase....but that doesn't mean there will never be one.


----------



## Tim_M (Jun 29, 2011)

I just bought 4 tons of Eastern Embers at $5.29 / bag plus $50 delivery, from Enfield Home Hardware. I'm not sure how great a deal it was, but I called Payzants Home Hardware in Lower Sackville first and they wanted $5.99 / bag, so I figured $5.29 wasn't too bad.


----------



## rbchimp (Jun 29, 2011)

I usually wait until RONA has a 15% off sale, they had Eastern Embers for the same price as Home Depot last year.  Usually they limit you to 15 of an item, so 15 bags at a time, but whatever.


----------



## pjrettin (Jul 1, 2011)

Saint John, NB here...  wondering where people get the best deals for pellets...


----------



## hemlock (Jul 12, 2011)

Hello,
I just got a price of $419 per skid (70 bags) for Eastern Embers.  Works out to $5.98 per bag.  Called a few places, and this seems about average.


----------



## pjrettin (Jul 12, 2011)

Is it better to wait until Aug/Sept for prices to drop or is it better to pick them up now?


----------



## kobalt (Jul 12, 2011)

I think the best way to get a good price is to get a number of guys together and try to get group pricing for at least 10 pallet loads. We got Eastern Embers last year for 5.25 per bag plus tax for ten pallets of product. We had all guys pick them up on the same day.


----------



## rbchimp (Jul 12, 2011)

hemlock said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I just got a price of $419 per skid (70 bags) for Eastern Embers.  Works out to $5.98 per bag.  Called a few places, and this seems about average.



Is that delivered?  The going price for a bag last year was around $5.44/bag +taxes at Home Depot, RONA & Lumbermart in HRM.  Not including delivery.


----------



## fedtime (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Kobalt.

I've tried to get a co-op together in the Halifax area, but there seems to be no interest.  Can I join yours?  I'm good for at least 3 pallets.  If so, can you PM the details?


----------



## kobalt (Jul 12, 2011)

No problem to join our group, however, we are in PEI. A long way to haul pellets.


----------



## fedtime (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks Kobalt.  I figured you picked up from the Eastern Embers plant, which is just outside of the HRM.  My mistake!

Anyone else - if you are interested in a co-op in the HRM area, shoot me a PM.  My initial discussions with a supplier was that the best deal is for a load of 22-24 pallets.  Assuming 2 pallets each, we need 10-12 members.

We can get a smaller order, but the price increases.


----------



## hemlock (Jul 12, 2011)

rbchimp said:
			
		

> hemlock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That price did not include delivery.  I would figure at least $50-75 for delivery on top of that, depending on the distance.  I got a price from Piercys for $495.13 delivered, for a pallet of 65 bags - works out to about $7.60 per bag, which seems a bit pricey.

I would have thought they would be cheaper by the bag if you bought them by the pallet, but I guess not.  Home Hardware is around the corner from from where I work, so I'll probably just get 10 bags at a time after work until I've got 70 or 80 bags, and save the delivery charge.


----------



## hemlock (Jul 23, 2011)

Eastern Embers were $5.47 per bag at Piercys (Rona now, I guess) today (July 23).  Seems like a good price.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 19, 2011)

Some bad news out of Nova Scotia.  Enligna has been placed in receivership:

http://thechronicleherald.ca/Business/1258986.html

I fear what a stoppage of this business will do to local pellet prices...


----------



## pete324rocket (Aug 19, 2011)

They make what brand? There are lots of pellet producers that have never received government help. How could this business fail?


----------



## fedtime (Aug 19, 2011)

They make the Enligna brand of pellets.  Until the last few years, Enligna sold overseas almost exclusively, so I doubt they have been seen outside of Nova Scotia.

Why the business failed is a good question.  I know there was a fire at the plant in or around 2008, but I also know the plant expanded in the last year or two "to meet demand for the product."


----------



## pete324rocket (Aug 20, 2011)

Oh well ,it is an opportunity for someone ,if they can source the raw material. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kobalt (Aug 25, 2011)

Just talked to Spring Valley Lumber in Kensington PEI and they have Shaw Pellets on at 5.24 per bag. That's 5.50 with taxes in and they will deliver anywhere on the Island for $25.00. Good price I think.


----------



## peirhead (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Kobalt..I jumped on that and ordered 2 pallets


----------



## pjrettin (Aug 25, 2011)

Been looking for some deals in the Saint John, NB area.

So far:

Canadian Tire has Carawick on for $5.99 (no deal for pallets)
Kents has Comfy Cosy on sale starting Sept 8'th for $4.99 (no deal for pallets)
Home Hardware has Eastern Embers for $454 per pallet (seems expensive?)

Anyone else in this area heard of better deals coming up?  I'm thinking closer to Sept/Oct we might hear of sales?


----------



## peirhead (Aug 25, 2011)

4.99 for comfy-cozy is pretty good, some people don't like them, but they burned fine in my Quad...Delivery cost is important to me....Home depot will place them in my garage with a pallet jack for $40, and the same service from Spring Valley Lumber (in Kensington PEI) are going to do the same for me for $25...can't beat that!!

If I was in NB I would be looking to get Crabbe pellets....heard they burned really great!!


----------



## pete324rocket (Aug 25, 2011)

Downeys home hardware, riverview (make their own and also have dealers) no change from last year(I just called) .....$4.50 a bag 33 pound bags (don't split as easy when throwing) 75 to a pallet and when you buy a pallet you get 5 free bags. No core on the pallet anymore. Truburn brand. Hot.

Greater Moncton delivery was 25 bucks ,I didn't ask if that changed or not. And if I recall they are 80/20 hardwood softwood. A rough calculation says around $5.20 per 40 pound bag I think.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the tip on Cozys at $4.99.  I hope Kents has the same price on them down here in Nova Scotia.

Not a great pellet, but at that price I can clean the stove a little more often.


----------



## pjrettin (Sep 1, 2011)

Home Depot here in Saint John has Eastern Embers $5.99 - guy said he doesn't expect them to go on sale.

I think I'm going to go with the comfy cosy for $4.99 at Kents even though people here say they are not the greatest pellet - I figure with the $1 difference a bag, any difference in heat will be made up with cost savings.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 1, 2011)

You better hope its a warm winter......


----------



## fedtime (Sep 1, 2011)

Rona Halifax has Eastern Embers at $5.47 per 40 lb bag - same as last year.

Interestingly, a bag of pelletized water conditioner salt (20 kg or 44 lbs) was $4.99 per bag.  

I'm not the sharpest knife in the drawer, but it seems to me that something is askew when salt that is mined, heavily refined and pelletized costs less per pound than wood pellets.


----------



## pjrettin (Sep 1, 2011)

pete324rocket said:
			
		

> You better hope its a warm winter......



Are they really that bad?  I mean, I burned some last night for a couple of hours on 1-1 and subjectively couldn't tell the difference between them and Carawicks.


----------



## Tim_M (Sep 1, 2011)

I burned both Eastern Embers and Comfy Cosy last winter, and can tell you that there was no comparison in the heat output. The Eastern Embers burned almost twice as hot. They're well worth paying the extra $$ if you're choosing between the two.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 1, 2011)

pjrettin said:
			
		

> pete324rocket said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Summer is a bad time to judge pellet output. Like I say so many times, get a magnetic thermometer and plunk that on the stove front and crank the stove up for at least half a day to compare between brands. Regardless of what the gauge says,a crappy pellet won't pin the needle like a good pellet always does...and that is where it counts on an extremely cold day....or consumption vs heat output for a particular stove setting. Realize that if you can get the same heat....or even better, be able to heat your house on the lowest stove setting, you are then saving more than whatever small change you may see in the purchase price.
Oh and to be fair...I have not burned Cozys since I found out how bad they were. But until someone tells me they have started using a different process and things have changed, one can only assume they haven't.


----------



## pjrettin (Sep 1, 2011)

I just found a deal on TrueBurns... $299 + HST for a 75 count pallet - $12/pallet delivery charge.

Only heard a couple of people comment about these on here, but they sound a lot better than the comfy cozy - think I might pick up 2 pallets.


----------



## kobalt (Sep 1, 2011)

I agree with Tim on the Comfy Cozy's. I tried them compared to Eastern Embers. There is no comparison, at least in my stove. The Shaw Eastern Embers are much hotter and burn much cleaner. Until someone in this area can come up with something better my money will be spent on the Eastern Embers.


----------



## hemlock (Sep 1, 2011)

kobalt said:
			
		

> I agree with Tim on the Comfy Cozy's. I tried them compared to Eastern Embers. There is no comparison, at least in my stove. The Shaw Eastern Embers are much hotter and burn much cleaner. Until someone in this area can come up with something better my money will be spent on the Eastern Embers.



Maybe a bunch of us should get together and buy the Enlinga plant in Musquodoboit......
I find their closing very curious.  I was under the impression that there was a fairly large demand for pellets in Europe (where most of theirs were sold), as well as at home.


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 1, 2011)

pjrettin said:
			
		

> I just found a deal on TrueBurns... $299 + HST for a 75 count pallet - $12/pallet delivery charge.
> 
> Only heard a couple of people comment about these on here, but they sound a lot better than the comfy cozy - think I might pick up 2 pallets.



Thats in Moncton? A landscaping place....the name escapes me. Last years pellets but should still be fine.I was a Shaw fan and their pellets are hot but the truburns are even hotter,enough that the stove can run 24/7 on the first setting and the house is warm when you get up in the morning....very pleasurable. That delivery charge is very good!


----------



## fedtime (Sep 13, 2011)

Fellow Maritimers: is anyone aware of Green Team pellets being sold in Nova Scotia?  If so, where are they being sold?

I saw a truck with a load of Green Team pellets in the back and was wondering if there is a new distributor - or perhaps they were on their way back from the USA, but thought I'd put this out there!


----------



## JimmyJ (Sep 14, 2011)

I have to agree with everyone on the Eastern Ambers. Great pellet each and every year. I ordered mine here on PEI from Metro Building Supplies at $5.49. I also tried the Comy Cozy and was not a fan at all. 

I do have a question? Where are you getting corn here on PEI. Would like to find more info on burning that. Do you mix it with the wood pellets? 

Three pallets of Eastern Ambers in the basement and my first winter with the M55 steel. Last year I upgraded from the Enviro EF3. I did have a few months of the M55 but it was at the end of the winter so I never really got to test it out. Still need to get a thermostat as well but getting the itch to get burning!! lol


----------



## kobalt (Sep 15, 2011)

Jimmy,
Where did you buy your M55? Did you sell or trade your Enviro EF3 or trade it? I am interested in the Enviro M55 as well and would be interested in your opinion on it when you get to use it some more.


----------



## JimmyJ (Sep 15, 2011)

Hi

I was having some problems with the Ef3. The dealer took it back and gave me credit towards the M55. I bought the steel version as there were problems with the cast version last winter. We loved the M55 though. Nice intense heat and quiet. Wish it did put out some more air though but I have read on this form there is a new turbo blower being released which might cure that problem. 

Hoping to have good luck with this stove as I opted for this one from all the reviews I had read.

Good luck


----------



## pete324rocket (Sep 15, 2011)

Some of the Home Hardwares' in Moncton have Eastern Embers on for $ 5.39 cash and carry(delivery extra) from sept 15 -18th...no rain cheques limited quantities.


----------



## StuartQF (Sep 25, 2011)

The Home Hardware in Centreville has Crabbe pellets on for $4.49 when you buy 10+ bags. Local delivery is $15/pallet.


----------



## StuartQF (Sep 26, 2011)

Also, the Co-op Farm Store in Florenceville-Bristol has Comfy Cozy for 5.49, or 4.99 if you're a member. Cash and carry, no delivery.


----------



## gutterboy2ca (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll Take $4.49 /bag all day long, was paying $8/bag if i could get them in 2007 when i installed my stove, gotta be honest i would say if Crabbes keep up the good quality of there pellet, i am not interested in looking any further, Way to go Donnie, nice to see you guys did your research before releasing sub standard Pellets,Hats Off"


----------



## kobalt (Nov 7, 2011)

Anyone try the pellets that Walmart sells? 4.67 per bag for Walmarts pellets.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Nov 27, 2011)

kobalt I just picked up a few bags of pellets from Walmart for the $4.67 price. The brand is Trebio and I will update on their performance in a few days.


----------



## fedtime (Nov 27, 2011)

I picked up some from Walmart - Granulco was the brand at $4.67 per bag.

They burned at least as well as Eastern Embers, with maybe a little less ash so I was very happy with them.


----------



## rbchimp (Nov 27, 2011)

which walmart location?  what department are they storing them in?


----------



## fedtime (Nov 28, 2011)

You have to call around.  The last few bags I tracked down were at the Mumford Road location.

Best bet: go to the store and go directly to customer service.  Ask if they have wood pellets and in which department they are stored, because they seem to move them around - sometimes in seasonal, sometimes in hardware, or just out in the warehouse.


----------



## Rugman29 (Nov 28, 2011)

I picked 10 bags up yesterday at the Wal Mart in Moncton. The pallet was just inside the door next to where the carts are.


----------



## Liar1_97 (Nov 28, 2011)

rbchimp I picked my Walmart Pellets up in Saint John and they were also just as you go into the store to the left. Seemed an odd place to have them and they are in a semi clear bag which makes it even more difficult to see if you werent looking for them.


----------



## 76brian (Dec 2, 2011)

fedtime said:
			
		

> I picked up some from Walmart - Granulco was the brand at $4.67 per bag.
> 
> They burned at least as well as Eastern Embers, with maybe a little less ash so I was very happy with them.



I found some of these today, same price in Eastern Ontario at the local Independent Co-Op/Rona store.

I did a search and hardly a mention of them on here. Just you guys out east.

They look very dark, with lots of really dark specs. I'm thinking there's probably a lot of bark and stuff in them... I expect higher ash than the Cubex or LG's, but we'll see.

Dunno what kind of stove you have, but did you have any problems with their length? They look a little bit on the long side... I'm hoping my stove will just crunch them up as it sees fit but these will be the longest pellets I've used.


----------



## fedtime (Dec 2, 2011)

Your description is pretty much spot on.  

I've noticed that there are longer (over 1") pellets in nearly every bag, and not a small amount of them.  So far, my Harman chews them up with no issues.

As far as ash is concerned, my experience is that they are better than Eastern Embers and far better than Enligna.  That may not mean much if you've never burned those, but I would characterized the ash level as low or even very low.  I'd be curious to know how you make out with the Granulco pellets - or anyone else for that matter.

So far, I'm very happy with them and the price is as good as it gets around here.  I can't recall seeing wood pellets for less than $5 per bag after mid-2007.


----------



## TLHinCanada (Dec 2, 2011)

Burned some last year, they were okay.  Got 2 tons beginning of november.  Find they don't have as much heat as energex, or canwicks.  They were the cheapest at 4.49 at rona.  Waiting to see if lowes has a sale in december.  Got surefires for 3.00 last year.


----------



## peirhead (Dec 5, 2011)

I have been burning the Crabbes for the lasy week and really like them...Clean burning, very little dust and fines heat seems good....think I'll try to get them for my next year's supplyif the price is right!!


----------



## lefty (Dec 9, 2011)

get some crabbe pellets from Phillips feeding ch,town 4.99 bag  per pallet  70 bags  find they burn better than e embers cheaper too


----------



## lefty (Dec 9, 2011)

Liar1_97 said:
			
		

> kobalt I just picked up a few bags of pellets from Walmart for the $4.67 price. The brand is Trebio and I will update on their performance in a few days.


   l took mine back  stove  would not work well at all  enviro th 111 insert


----------



## 56 chevtruck (Dec 9, 2011)

granualco were on par with eastern embers so are trebio (trebio burn hotter) best pellet price in hrm is walmart $4.67 canadian tire  is $4.99 probably case walmart getting more market. about time we had a larger pellet brand selection like in the usa.


----------



## Umaxman (Dec 13, 2011)

I picked up 15 bags of the Trebio  from Walmart to try them and I was surprised as they burnt as hot as the Eastern embers But the ash was unreal  I cleaned out more in one day than I would get from the eastern in a week. 
At a dollar less per bag I was hoping they would be good but I really don't like the ash clean up. When they were gone I shut the stove down and cleaned it thoroughly, even put the leaf vac on it and it was nasty.


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

im from up north new-brunswick

i was burning canawick last year and until last week was paying 4.99 at canadian tire(this year) they ran out and now they have firemaster softwood they burn very well compare to canawick for my stove.

on canawick website reading of btu is 8000 btu
trueburning reading  is 8500 btus for 33lbs a bag
firemaster 8700 btus 40 lbs a bag

so if there specs are true

the softwood give more btu less ash and clunk in the burn pot.


----------



## peirhead (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks for the good feeback Jason, I'll have to try the Firemasters now...great to finally have some choices as Chevtruck says...By the way Jason..I used to work up your way with NB Power back in the 70's..lots of fun hanging transformers on Shippigan Island at 3 AM in - 30 weather blowing like the dickens!! You guys are tough up there!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

peirhead said:
			
		

> Thanks for the good feeback Jason, I'll have to try the Firemasters now...great to finally have some choices as Chevtruck says...By the way Jason..I used to work up your way with NB Power back in the 70's..lots of fun hanging transformers on Shippigan Island at 3 AM in - 30 weather blowing like the dickens!! You guys are tough up there!!



im from tracadie and yes the weather blows alot around here.

im done with canawick(until now) but still have 3 bags left will pass them and see the different did not try them again after the softwood. not good pellet for my stove they heat well but have a hard time setting my air with hardwood. have to clean that burn pot maybe every 8 to 10 hours of burning. and then if i gave more air and more air to keep that burn pot less full well im losing heat. so far with the softwood my damper is almost close and burn pot less full. but then again thats my stove probably different for every stove.


----------



## peirhead (Dec 13, 2011)

Jason,  I experienced exactly the same as you...the Canawicks seem to burn slower, and My Castile does not have separate controls for air so I seemed to get them building up in the pot faster than I could burn them off.


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

peirhead said:
			
		

> Jason,  I experienced exactly the same as you...the Canawicks seem to burn slower, and My Castile does not have separate controls for air so I seemed to get them building up in the pot faster than I could burn them off.



thanks for the info nice to finally know that is not just me cause i was starting to go crazy and just throw that stove out. so do you burn softwood in you castile?


----------



## peirhead (Dec 13, 2011)

I burn lots of different pellets (that I can find) ...generally in my Castile I find the softwood burns a little more quickly and thefore appear to give off more heat, but I go through the bags faster.  Softwood seems a better match to my stove burn characteristics. However I do think the hardwood burns cleaner....I think the Crabbes may be a hardwood/softwood mix...best of both worlds!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

peirhead said:
			
		

> I burn lots of different pellets (that I can find) ...generally in my Castile I find the softwood burns a little more quickly and thefore appear to give off more heat, but I go through the bags faster.  Softwood seems a better match to my stove burn characteristics. However I do think the hardwood burns cleaner....I think the Crabbes may be a hardwood/softwood mix...best of both worlds!!



im still confused when people say softwood burn faster then hardwood. in a wood stove softwood burned faster that is true but when the auger drop 40 lbs of softwood or hardwood it's the same amount of time it will pass a bag. but it's hard to find out with the temperature. but logicaly it's the same for me i might be wrong.

what do you mean by hardwood burn cleaner?

you've been burning for a few years for what i see . im trying to get more tips this is only my second year.

thanks


----------



## 76brian (Dec 13, 2011)

I picked up some Canawicks at CT last night. Surprised to see the negative comments about them. I dumped a bag in as soon as I got home (hopper was empty anyways) and I thought they burned really well.


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> I picked up some Canawicks at CT last night. Surprised to see the negative comments about them. I dumped a bag in as soon as I got home (hopper was empty anyways) and I thought they burned really well.



 they might be good for you depend of your stove maybe i dont know, but for mine i was spending more time trying to set the damper a the right place then i was spending time with my girlfriend.

for the first 4 to 5 hours it was ok but after that pot was full. the only way was to open the damper more the half way to keep the pot cleaner but losing heat.

for what i see you did try alot of different brand. 
what do you think so far


----------



## brrgrr (Dec 13, 2011)

I tried the Canawick last winter. Good heat, but the burn pot filed daily with ash and had to be cleaned each day. 
Got some Ambience pellets, this year , from Quebec. An excellent pellet, lots of heat and the stove will go several days between cleanings. 
BMR hardware stores  had these in November, and I will get another pallet if I can. They were $4.79, on sale. 
I think they throw much better heat than the Crabbes, which I used last winter, IMO.
I'm much happier with these than the Crabbe pellets, and I wish that were not true as I'd like to buy local.
Carl


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

brrgrr said:
			
		

> I tried the Canawick last winter. Good heat, but the burn pot filed daily with ash and had to be cleaned each day.
> Got some Ambience pellets, this year , from Quebec. An excellent pellet, lots of heat and the stove will go several days between cleanings.
> BMR hardware stores  had these in November, and I will get another pallet if I can. They were $4.79, on sale.
> I think they throw much better heat than the Crabbes, which I used last winter, IMO.
> ...



you still burning hardwood. so it looks like its canawick product thats like that. not all hardwood does that.
good to know


----------



## brrgrr (Dec 13, 2011)

Jason, 
Yes, they are also hardwood, and burn much cleaner that the Canawicks. 
Try a few bags and see what you think. 
I like them a lot more than the Canawicks, Same level of heat but less ash.
Carl


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

brrgrr said:
			
		

> Jason,
> Yes, they are also hardwood, and burn much cleaner that the Canawicks.
> Try a few bags and see what you think.
> I like them a lot more than the Canawicks, Same level of heat but less ash.
> Carl



ok other then canawick around here for hardwood i dont know if there any i have to search but there`s alot of softwood. im trying softwood for now and ill see how cleaner it is.

where are you from nothern nb


----------



## brrgrr (Dec 13, 2011)

Live in Edmundston now..originally from Perth-Andover.
There is a BMR in Atholville, probably the closest to you. If you are up there , try a bag or two.
I have a Harman XXV waiting to install, and I think with the different feed system a dirty pellet might work well. My current stove is an Enviro, and there is no where for the ash to go in the burn pot as it accumulates. 
The Harman stoves shove the ash off a shelf, so to speak, so that problem is mainly avoided.
Canawicks threw a great heat, but the stove would shut down because of ash buildup in the Enviro
Bonne Chance!!)
Carl


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

brrgrr said:
			
		

> Live in Edmundston now..originally from Perth-Andover.
> There is a BMR in Atholville, probably the closest to you. If you are up there , try a bag or two.
> I have a Harman XXV waiting to install, and I think with the different feed system a dirty pellet might work well. My current stove is an Enviro, and there is no where for the ash to go in the burn pot as it accumulates.
> The Harman stoves shove the ash off a shelf, so to speak, so that problem is mainly avoided.
> ...



yeah i wil try them if i pass by
thanks and bonne chance to you too with your new stove.


----------



## 76brian (Dec 13, 2011)

Jason Robichaud said:
			
		

> for what i see you did try alot of different brand.
> what do you think so far



Cubex: Hardwood, great heat, pretty clean.

GranulesLG: Softwood, great heat, very clean. The bags I got from home depot had lots of dust (they were likely handled rough) but the ones from my dealer were fine. My stove doesn't seem to care either way.

Granulco: Hard/Soft mix I think, not sure.  looks like they have some bark, and they have produced more ash than Cubex or LG, but really good heat. Some pellets are REALLY long but my stove doesn't seem to care.

Canawick: Hardwood, looks like they have some bark, and they have produced more ash than Cubex or LG, but really good heat.

Curran: Hard/Soft mix. Tons of bark, tons of ash, don't burn that hot. This is the only one out of the bunch I would not buy again. Not only do they not burn well, they also cut down and use whole trees. With all the quality pellets out there made from re-purposed wood that burn awesome, there's NO reason to burn these turds. They're also american. I like to support more local business.

I wish I had bought 3 tons of the LG's instead of the Cubex. They were 50c cheaper per bag and they burn just as good as the Cubex for me. Still waiting for some really cold weather though, it's barely been below -5. I have one bag of each left to try for the super cold days.

I would like to do a real comparison like DonD did with the brands he has, but I don't have the motivation... so this is as good as it's going to get for now


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> Jason Robichaud said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



cool to know look like hardwood and softwood pretty much the same as long they are good quality for your stove. i would love to try another brand of hardwood if i can find some around instead of canawicks 
canawicks look like they have bark in it like you said i did notice from the color and the smell


----------



## 76brian (Dec 13, 2011)

Hardwood or Softwood is not really important in pellet form. It's all in the quality of the materials used and the density of the pellet. For the most part, softwood burns cleaner and hotter.


----------



## Jason (Dec 13, 2011)

76brian said:
			
		

> Hardwood or Softwood is not really important in pellet form. It's all in the quality of the materials used and the density of the pellet. For the most part, softwood burns cleaner and hotter.



yeah your right.
does softwood burned faster for you?
i dont believe it does


----------



## peirhead (Dec 14, 2011)

Density of the pellets makes a big difference, btu/lb can be the same between 2 brands but the volume may be quite different, and volume, not weight is what is controlled by the feedrate of the auger....less dense pellets will burn faster and hotter.


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2011)

peirhead said:
			
		

> Density of the pellets makes a big difference, btu/lb can be the same between 2 brands but the volume may be quite different, and volume, not weight is what is controlled by the feedrate of the auger....less dense pellets will burn faster and hotter.



how do i know the density of the pellets


----------



## peirhead (Dec 14, 2011)

Sometimes you can see it if different brands are stacked on pallets side by side...I have seen this ocassionally where one pallet of 70 bags (stacked the same way) is considerably higher than the brand next to it, same weight..same number of bags, different volume....it is all in how the sawdust is compressed and the pellets processed, maybe not so much as whether they are hardwood, softwood or a mix.   My Castile is a great stove but has virtually no controls for burn rate, I can set it to Low, Med or High, and the only other adjustment is in the hopper which gives a bit of control over feed rate...(I have mine closed as far as it will go)....If I get slow burning pellets (higher density) they tend to not burn off completely and I get a lot of buildup in the  burn pot.  (Not a problem with the Harmons or most bottom feed stoves)


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2011)

peirhead said:
			
		

> Sometimes you can see it if different brands are stacked on pallets side by side...I have seen this ocassionally where one pallet of 70 bags (stacked the same way) is considerably higher than the brand next to it, same weight..same number of bags, different volume....it is all in how the sawdust is compressed and the pellets processed, maybe not so much as whether they are hardwood, softwood or a mix.   My Castile is a great stove but has virtually no controls for burn rate, I can set it to Low, Med or High, and the only other adjustment is in the hopper which gives a bit of control over feed rate...(I have mine closed as far as it will go)....If I get slow burning pellets (higher density) they tend to not burn off completely and I get a lot of buildup in the  burn pot.  (Not a problem with the Harmons or most bottom feed stoves)



ok i see what you mean. my stove is fuel rate is 1 to 5 and give 1.3 lbs (i think) per hour for each setting with manual damper. so if i run it on 3 of 5 will burn 3.9lbs per hour. so softwood would not burn faster as long the air is set properly cause the auger just throw the same amount of pellets. so it`s all about volume that will tell how fast a bag burned for my kind of stove.
tonight i will check the volume of the canawicks and the firemaster to see wich one have more volume. they are both 40 lbs.


----------



## peirhead (Dec 14, 2011)

It will probably be hard to detect any difference visually on a bag to bag comparison..I have only noticed it when the pallets are next to each other, but I can sure tell when the stove can't burn the pellets fast enough!!


----------



## Jason (Dec 14, 2011)

peirhead said:
			
		

> It will probably be hard to detect any difference visually on a bag to bag comparison..I have only noticed it when the pallets are next to each other, but I can sure tell when the stove can't burn the pellets fast enough!!



yeah i did notice to when its not burning fast enough too.
i do have the 2 brand at home. i will level it in a blue plastic container and then will see roughly.

thanks for the info


----------



## lefty (Dec 17, 2011)

[quote author="Liar1_97" date="1284308994"]Has anyone seen these pellets being sold in any of your local stores? These bags are Paclater in 33 lbs bags and they claim that you get the same burn as the 40 lbs bags because of new technology that they are using        yep  Ferguson  sales on st. Peters 4.50  bag


----------



## peirhead (Dec 23, 2011)

Update on the Granuleco EcoEnergetic from Walmart.....I am somewhat surprised but I really like these pellets...I picked up 7 bags a while ago for 4.65 ea (40 lb bags).  There is almost no dust, they burn hot and clean...ash seems on par with the Eastern Embers...I really like the lack of dust when pouring them into the hopper!!...wish Walmart delivered!!


----------



## kobalt (Dec 23, 2011)

Last time I checked at the Charlottetown store they had none left.


----------



## pjrettin (Aug 19, 2012)

Thought I'd bump this thread for 2012 - any word on good deals for atlantic canada?


----------



## hemlock (Aug 19, 2012)

pjrettin said:


> Thought I'd bump this thread for 2012 - any word on good deals for atlantic canada?


 Hate to say it, but I was in Canadian Tire on Saturday (Aug 18), and Canawicks were $6.99 per bag.  Seems a bit pricey.  I'm hoping for a better price or a sale pretty soon to stock up for the winter.  Hope it gets better....


----------



## fedtime (Aug 19, 2012)

I loaded up on Eastern Embers at $4.50 per 40lb bag back in the spring, but I'm on the look-out for some deals too.

Last year, WalMart was the deal: $4.67 per bag all winter long, but finding some in stock was pretty much always an issue.  $6.99 per bag is just about highway robbery if you ask me. 

A local producer has pellets made out of MDF sawdust, and his price is very reasonable.  But I just don't feel comfortable burning an MDF pellet when I've been told time and again you should not burn scrap MDF.  Anyone else have thoughts on this issue?


----------



## kobalt (Aug 20, 2012)

I will be looking for 2 pallets this fall. Hopefully we can get a good price on the Eastern Embers again this fall. There are three of us looking for 3 pallets of pellets.


----------



## peirhead (Aug 20, 2012)

I am hoping to get 2 pallets of Crabbes this year from Illsley's feed in Summerside if I can work out shipping...price on their website is showing 4.85/40lb bag


----------



## kobalt (Aug 20, 2012)

I tried the Crabbes last year and liked them, I found they gave off a little more ash then the Shaws, however, for 4.85 per bag I would also try them this winter provided they would get them to Charlottetown. I believe that Phillips Feed carries them in Charlottetown.


----------



## peirhead (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm pertty sure Phillips gets them from Illsleys...not sure their relationship, or what the price will be from Phillips....I usually buy some corn from them, but never saw the Crabbe pellets there.


----------



## fedtime (Aug 28, 2012)

I spoke with my local dealer here in Halifax yesterday.  After holding the line at $5.49 for the past few years, he tells me Eastern Embers will be .50 more per bag over last year - so $5.99 retail.


----------



## kobalt (Aug 28, 2012)

I talked to lllsley's yesterday. They are going to call me with a price. Phillips in Charlottetown do carry them, although they charge a little more because of transportation. I found that there was a little more ash from the Crabbes. They were very clean with little dust and produced good heat.


----------



## kobalt (Sep 5, 2012)

Anyone in the Charlottetown area that would like to get in on a group buy please email me. There are 4 of us now and we are buying 8 pallet loads of Eastern Embers for $5.19 per bag plus HST.
 You must take a minimum of 1 pallet load all at one time. Would like to get sales for at least 12 pallets to ensure good numbers for a good price in the future.


----------



## peirhead (Sep 7, 2012)

Hey Kobalt  I'm up for 2 pallets in Stratford!! e-mail me at  bobrhead@gmail.com


----------



## hemlock (Sep 8, 2012)

Eastern Embers are $5.44 at the Rona in Cole Harbour.  Probably not a bad deal given the cost of fuel.  I suspect the price will be going up soon enough as a result of the much higher fuel costs.


----------

